# over night stops



## 115217 (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi, We are heading to Spain in early January, We are going accross on the over night Ferry Portsmouth to Le Havre LD lines 02/01/2009, We are going to enter Spain from the East (perpignan) We would like to make 4 over night stops the 4th one near Perpignan, Can any body please tell me of any Camp Sites that are open on that route all year or in early January.
Thanks,
Grenville


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Grenville, you will find most campsites shut in France in January especially in Northern France. Some municipal ones are open and a very few independent ones. 4 nights to transit France is in my opinion at little excessive in January as the weather will be quite cold, but if that's your plan and your comfortable with that ok.

Why not plan your route staying at Aires, they are a safe way of overnighting (not on motorways) but you may find they have no water available at that time of year.

Why not spend a tenner (you will save that amount on the first night) and join and then you will be able to access the campsite database and plan your route too exactly the way you wish to go.

One word of warning, please do NOT stay at The Catalan Village Aire near Perignan, it is not the safest of places.

Have a look at this route, Calais, Orleons, Cleremont Ferrand, Millau and Perpignan, plenty of safe Aires on this route and only 700 miles approximately.

Bob


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

And if you can't find suitable Aires, you will find it is quite safe to park in small villages near to the village square.
Also Routiers are usually a safe bet, however they can be noisy and dusty. If you do use Routers park in a corner out of the way and eat the excellent food.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

When we have finished driving we normally pull into a village, town etc. (just like the French do). We often park next to the stade as there is usually parking. Also if you head towards water (lake,river, canal), there is often somewhere to park. The French do not seem to mind you parking. After all it is only for a night. Why pay for a campsite when yu are only stopping overnight.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Caravan Club guide "Caravan Europe" (vol 1 covers France and Spain) shows which campsites are open all year on the maps, so you can easily plan a route. You don't need to be a member to buy the guide, it is available in some M/H accessory outlets.


----------

